# Predator attack



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

A large bobcat (the wild cat, not the machinery) just got one of my does. She's alive, but hurting, and of course it is Sunday, so the vet is out. All her wounds have been staunched with flour (all I had to hand), cleaned with salt water, and flushed with Triodine and hydrogen pyroxide. She's had a shot of banamine, and antibiotic. She's resting in a stall in my house, and quiet. She can't stand well, has numerous wounds in her throat, head, and anus area. We chose not to put in any stitches to assist in me being able to keep things flushed, as she was in distress and having trouble breathing when we had her on her side to assess her harm.

Any other suggestions? She weighs almost exactly 75 lbs. Medicine suggestions, and the correct dosages, would be welcome. I can give IM and SQ injections, but not IV. 

She is not a particularly valuable doe out in the marketplace, but is important to us in our breeding program and also personally.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I forgot to say that I won't have access to a tetanus antitoxin shot until tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Are there any huge rips? If so, I would get a vet to put in a drain tube and suture it. It cannot be done later. 

Allow puncture wounds to drain, pick off scabs and flush. It should be flushed with light tea color iodine/water solution, flush daily for at least 4 days, 2 x a day. Then you can go down to 1x.
No hydrogen peroxide it kills new tissue. 

Good, she had a shot of banamine, and antibiotic. 
Swirl /stir in a circle motion, and turn it upside down and swirl the penG bottle to shake it up to blend it, do not actually shake, just before you want to give it. You can shake it after treatment or a few hours before, so it settles some and doesn't stayed bubbled up. It won't allow proper dosage.

Be sure to keep flies off of it. 

I would contact animal control of the attack. That could of been a child.

Give Penicillin G, 1 cc per 20 lb every 12 hours SQ for 7 days. Be sure when sticking in the needle, you pull back on the syringe and check for blood, if you see any at all remove needle and reinsert to a place you get no blood. The armpit or over the ribs is a good place for SQ injections.

If the wounds are too bad, I would call a vet. 
She does sound bad. 

Keep her in a clean area. 

Getting a tetanus antitoxin to her would be wise.

Make sure she drinks and eats. 
Get her up periodically if possible.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B complex shot too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

There are no large rips, she is getting up and down. She has been drinking, but not eating anything yet. Her breathing is getting better. The vet will be open tomorrow.

She's only about 15 feet from my bed, so I'll be close to her. The stall is inside my house, and clean.

B vitamins, banamine, antibiotics, tetanus, iodine, NO HP because of tissue.

Got it.

Animal control, ain't no such thing out here. Hundreds of acres of wild behind and beside us. That's why we have so many dogs. Were it not for the dogs, she would not be alive.

Our nearest neighbor has young children. He is hunting the cat as I type. But he isn't a great hunter... His wife is a nurse, and was ready to help me with stitching. But together we assessed and decided against sutures.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor sweet doe! ((((Hugs)))). Praying things go well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you have things under control.

Prayers for her.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pam, in your opinion, is Pen-G the correct antibiotic?
Karen, what dose do you suggest for the B-Complex?

I'm not panicking, just looking for additional suggestions. We have magnificent predators here, and I always knew this could happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have nuflor or naxcel that would be best.
Bio-mycin 200 or LA200 would work to*o 1 cc per 20 lbs*
If you rather use that for 5 -7 days.
If not pregnant. But yes PenG can be used. but 2 x a day for 5-to 7 days

Vit B complex 6 cc per 100 lbs SQ


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I gave both LA 200 and Resflor Gold, because I had them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She is eating now. She is eating both alfalfa pellets and grass hay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is eating. Like Pam said, 6cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do for wounds in addition to the injections is after flushing with saline solution or even just sterile water is to fill wounds with penicillin (minus needle of course) So glad she is eating!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She is outside today. Still wobbly but walking and taking an interest in her surroundings. What a fighter she is!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear.









I don't know that I would give LA200 and Resflor Gold at he same time. I think Resflor Gold would be sufficient enough. The Nuflor is a good drug and banamine in it helps with swelling, pain and appetite. So don't give separate banamine on top of it, it has it in there in case you didn't know.

I would give probiotics and fortified vit B complex a few hours or more after treatment, so it does not interfere with the treatment.

Prayers for her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that is awful  Praying for a fast recovery!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pam, Thanks. I did know that Resflor Gold had Banamine. I gave the Resflor Gold yesterday, and the LA 200 this morning, WITH a separate Banamine. The probiotics is an excellent suggestion, as I don't want to shut down her gut with antibiotics. I'll take care of that tout suite.

As the Resflor Gold is sufficient, that is what I'll stick with. She's also had garlic and electrolytes in her water, and Vitamin C as a drench, and Nitrofurozone ointment as a topical.

Serendipity is a fighter, and I feel if an infection does not overcome, then she'll be scarred, but alive. I'm SO impressed by her.

Thanks everyone, for your well wishing. Anything you wish to suggest, I'll consider.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

nancy d said:


> What I do for wounds in addition to the injections is after flushing with saline solution or even just sterile water is to fill wounds with penicillin (minus needle of course) So glad she is eating!


Nancy, I assume you are speaking of something like Pen G, or CombiPen, in this suggestion? I remember once, about 10 years ago, opening up a few amoxicillin capsules and sewing them up into a lacerated dog, and covering the wounds with honey.

The dog lived and thrived, perhaps in spite of my treatment! As I recall, the hog that had attacked was found dead a few days later. She was a great dog.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You could put vitamin e gel on the wounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for checking in, Pam. Things are pretty awe inspiring, actually. No fever, she's hungry, gone back to mothering her daughter (FF and this did not derail her!!!!)

She looks rough, I'm not going to kid you about that. Her head and neck have holes, her anus area is swollen like a small balloon, and still moves wobbly from her injuries.

But, WOW, what an amazing comeback.

AND, she's still producing milk!

I'm floored.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome she is bouncing back so well


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is awesome she is bouncing back so well


Isn't it though????
Of course there is still danger, I'm not counting this as a done deal yet... But it is very encouraging.

I'd really like to say thank you for all the help offered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is so good to hear.

We are glad to help.

The bulging around her anus? DO you think it abscessed?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, I really don't think that it is abscessed. Everything looks like it is healing, and the skin is a normal healing-from-trauma colour and texture. A friend of mine suggested tea tree oil and that has kept it really clean and nice.

Her poop has stayed normal looking. Her urine is really dark and I am watching that closely. She is spending all her time outside now. She is drying up as far as milk goes, and I'm letting her just nurse her daughter and not milking myself. It is very difficult for her to get up on the milk stand and the head gate hurts her injured neck, so it just is not worth it. as long as I can keep her medicated and checked, I'm happy.

She will be scarred, I'm not kidding anyone about that. But what an incredible fighter. Scars don't affect genetics!!!

I'm also so proud of my dogs!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She continues to improve. She jumps up on the milking stand now on her own, and gives me 1 pint of milk every morning. A friend who has a CMT test has tested her milk and so far no mastitis.

She is "mothering" her daughter, but I have not seen her daughter nursing lately. That does not mean no nursing, I just am not seeing it.

Her limp is almost gone, and all her wounds look like they are healing well. I have stopped all injected antibiotics. She is getting ground fresh garlic in her morning feed, and nitrofurozone ointment topically.

The outlook is good, I think. Thank you to all who responded.

If any here have further questions/suggestions/requests for updates, I'm glad to hear from you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is improving.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well done for all involved. Did you finish the full round of antibiotics? As for the dark pee, if she's not drinking maybe she'd find some molasses or juice in her water appealing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

ThreeHavens, I did finish the rounds of antibiotics. Thanks for bringing up that extremely important point.

I saw her urine this a.m. and it is no longer dark. It is quite light now. However, it was still in multiple streams which indicates multiple holes through which it can stream. So now I am considering putting her on injectable antibiotics once again to head off an infection in one of those holes in her anus.

Rest assured, should I decide to do that, I WILL complete the course of injectable antibiotics.

Karen, thank you very much for your attention and well-wishing.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hope she is still doing well. You can and should also when you flush out the wounds I squirt penicillin directly into the wound. It does an excellent job of keeping infection out. Sorry just read above where this was already suggested. It is a great solution!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you Capra. That is a terrific suggestion. Nancy D gave similar advice. Great minds and all that... As of this afternoon, she is progressing nicely.


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, what an awesome story of recovery, and also of your love for your goat. 

Yes, she sounds like a fighter -- but I bet she will also be one of your most affectionate goats forever after. She will remember the care you have given her over the last couple of weeks until her dying day.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

You are doing great! keep an eye on the wounds as punctures can become abscessed. Need to keep deep punctures open and healing from the inside out - also you want to watch for flies getting into wounds. I have used Vitamin A&D ointment (the kind that actually does have vitamin A & D in it)..a little applied gently to larger wounds promotes healing, yet keeps the wound pliable and protects from flies.
For the future - we have had great luck keeping large predators away by using the solar predator lights. We use the Nite Guard ones, but there are other varieties on the market as well.
Hope your goat continues to improve!


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

mariarose said:


> No, I really don't think that it is abscessed. Everything looks like it is healing, and the skin is a normal healing-from-trauma colour and texture. A friend of mine suggested tea tree oil and that has kept it really clean and nice.
> 
> Her poop has stayed normal looking. Her urine is really dark and I am watching that closely. She is spending all her time outside now. She is drying up as far as milk goes, and I'm letting her just nurse her daughter and not milking myself. It is very difficult for her to get up on the milk stand and the head gate hurts her injured neck, so it just is not worth it. as long as I can keep her medicated and checked, I'm happy.
> 
> ...


My goodness,what a TROOPER! I'm seeing that everyone here has got helping you down pat. I'd like to add the obvious,plenty of fluids. As you mentioned, her urine was dark. I'm assuming you're making certain she's got fluids readily available. But are you actually seeing her drink?

Many prayers for you,yours and Serendipity. I'm lifting you guys up to our merciful Savior!

God bless,
Glory
XO
Ps....remarkable advice!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Scarlet Oil is good for puncture wounds. It heals from the inside out. I'm glad she's doing better, and hope she 100% soon.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello all.

I see the advice and suggestions have kept coming in, and I'd really like to express my appreciation to all. Thank you.

Serendipity is still limping, possibly from the wound, but also possibly from nerve damage, as the wound itself no longer seems sensitive. Her anus area is no longer swollen, is normally shaped except with a groove it did not have before, and appears to be working as designed. Her head and neck continue to heal with 2ce daily applications of nitrofurazone ointment. Serendipity gets chopped garlic and powdered Vitamin C every morning on her milkstand feeding. She has continued to give milk, care for her daughter, move and browse with her herd.

There is no sign of infection at all. I'm so very impressed by her.

And my dogs. I sell LGDs in KY, so if anyone is interested, let me know.

There has been no sign of a cat since this happened. I think the dogs went hyper-alert and have made some of our predators seek easier food. I'm not sure. But they have been REALLY noisy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad she is improving, great work.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Just curious, you mention you have LGD's? What kind? And where were they? My Anatolians never let anything live once it was in the pasture, even turtles, large turtles.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Anatolian/GP crosses. One was out with the does/kids while they were foraging, one was outside the buck pen (the bucks were in the pen) one was nursing her pups in the pumphouse.

2 of our near neighbor's dogs got into it too, running about a half mile from their home to the goat in distress. I don't know the exact breeding of those dogs, except one, Sitka, was a low percentage wolf hybrid.

Oh, and another neighbor's dog joined in. He is a 12 in tall terrier mix. I'm not sure he ever actually got in a bite, but he was sure trying!

All the dogs, except the puppies, went to work. As 2 of my LGDs tangled with the cat, 1 of my LGDs (who has a bit of Collie in her) brought all the rest of the does home.

Serendipity made it almost all the way home before she collapsed. She collapsed about 50 yards from home. The LGD's accompanied her home. Once the danger escaped, they did what I wanted them to do.

I hope that clears up your curiosity.

Turtles, huh? We have snappers sometimes and the dogs don't really like them much. The numerous box turtles don't rouse their ire.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Anatolian/GP crosses. One was out with the does/kids while they were foraging, one was outside the buck pen (the bucks were in the pen) one was nursing her pups in the pumphouse.
> 
> 2 of our near neighbor's dogs got into it too, running about a half mile from their home to the goat in distress. I don't know the exact breeding of those dogs, except one, Sitka, was a low percentage wolf hybrid.
> 
> ...


Oh my word. My daughter and I teared up reading this. What GOOD dogs!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks, Groovy! ( love your username, wish I was creative like that ) I am SO proud of the dogs. And I don't have any animosity toward the cat. He is welcome to live in harmony with us here, if he can. As are any of the rest of our magnificent predators.

Serendipity continues to improve. The vet has said that nerve damage is likely, but could heal given time and nutrition. I have proof positive now that she is no longer nursing her daughter (who is old enough to wean anyway) but she continues to be a devoted and attentive mother. Her milk production has steadily decreased, now down to a cup. That is OK, I'll feed her like she is still producing and she may rebound. Or she may not. She's been through a lot.

Serendipity had been for sale, as I was going to keep her daughter, (and I have too many goats) but now she looks so rough, and will shortly not be in milk, I won't get her worth. I've decided to keep her and sell her daughter, Faline (named for Bambi's wife) She looks like a deer also. A deer crossed with an Alpine!

Thanks again to all who have written with encouragement, suggestions, and most of all...correct dosages. Wonderful to not have to search that out on top of everything else.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OK. This will be my last update, unless someone else has a specific question or suggestion.

And if you have a suggestion about what you think I should have done, please bring it, as it may well help someone else dealing with an injury. I only ask that you give complete suggestions, such as proper dosages and delivery methods.

Serendipity appears to be well on the way to as full a recovery as she is going to get. Nerve damage to the leg has been confirmed, causing a limp. This may or may not heal completely. Her milk production, after dropping steadily, seems to now be on the increase. I don't really care, but I will feed her and milk her as though this did not happen to her, because it is important to her future output, as she is a FF. She and her daughter Faline remain close, which pleases me to no end. Wounds have healed, or resulted in scars. All seems as well as could have been hoped. To the best of my knowledge, the cat has left the area.

Thank you all so much. Again, this is my last update UNLESS someone needs something more, and I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is well on the mend.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a follow-on question. One of my does (Angel) was attacked by two stray Rottweilers almost two weeks ago. I'm not as well stocked with meds as you guys are, but treated her wounds with triple antibiotic ointment, scarlet oil and a wound spray to keep flies off. Also 8cc of PenG daily for 5 days. She is healing well, even the puncture wounds. She is penned with her daughter Pepper. This is my question: Pepper has started nibbling Angel's scabs off. Because of that, I've skipped the treatments for the health of Pepper, but worry that Angel won't heal well or as quickly. Why is Pepper doing that and do I need to worry about Angel's wounds?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry that happened to Angel. Dogs can be awful predators.

You've done really well! I think you need to keep putting ointment on the wounds. That should not harm Pepper. The ointment gets absorbed into the skin after all, and in general, what is safe to be absorbed into the skin won't kill you to put into your mouth.

As for why Pepper is doing it, my guess is that it tastes interesting, and it is instinctive in all mammals to keep wounds open and clean. The only way most mammals can do this is with their mouths.

I remember, when my children were young, seeing them pick at their scabs and put them into their mouths. I probably did it myself, but I don't remember, probably because of the mercury in the mercurochrome? LOL, dangerous topicals back in the dark ages of my childhood!

I would not worry about it, but keep putting the ointment on. It will help and not hurt.

So glad she's doing well.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, mariarose. So happy yours is doing so well. Her injuries sound much worse than Angel's. I reapplied medicine this morning. Pepper is so cute, she gets very protective of her mom when she senses Angel is not happy with what I'm doing. I had to leash her the first few days when I was giving the shots. Thanks again for the support! I love this forum, always learn so much!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Please let us know how Angel recovers. In a way, dog attacks are more dangerous than wildlife attacks, because they are so familiar with people and what belongs to people.

Yes, this place is amazing. I've been a member for 3 years now, and I lurked here for 3 years before I joined. Every time I sell a goat to someone, I tell them to come here.

In the older format, at the bottom of the page, there would be similar or related posts from the past. We don't have that feature anymore and it is the one thing I miss. I'm glad I had so many years being able to lose myself following up threads.

Thanks for being here.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

I think Pepper likes the taste of the topical treatments. I treated Angel, then came back a short time later to find Pepper with pink lips already. I can't wrap the wounds, racking my brain trying to think of something I could add that would deter Pepper and not hurt Angel.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

mamski said:


> I can't wrap the wounds, racking my brain trying to think of something I could add that would deter Pepper and not hurt Angel.


Separate them? I know they are used to being with each other but if you could put them in adjoining pens where they can "see" each other but not get to each other that would give Angel a chance to heal properly.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to mention that I don't have a way to separate them. I only have 2 pens (4 goats) and neither Pepper nor Angel get along with the other 2. All are Angel's offspring. We had them all together but peppee and Angel were so mean to the other two, we had to build the second pen, but it's nowhere near the first, they can't even see each other. I could try moving Pepper in with her sisters if I can stand the two of them crying about being apart, but don't want to stress Angel too much.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

mamski said:


> I think Pepper likes the taste of the topical treatments. I treated Angel, then came back a short time later to find Pepper with pink lips already. app


LOLOL Perhaps give Pepper her very own young teen makeup kit? She's probably of an age where she would like Ice Blue eye shadow and strawberry lip gloss!

Failing that, you are probably just going to have to put up with Pepper keeping the wounds clean or put up with the weeping, wailing, gnashing of teeth when you separate them. From what you've described, those are your options.

Unless... you have a friend who would be willing to keep Pepper for a bit. That way you'd only be dealing with Angel. If Pepper were completely out of the picture, their mournings would not feed on each other.

Really, rather than merely a good idea, it is almost a must to have one area able to be set aside for when you REALLY need to isolate someone. That area can change. For instance, putting them (Wintertime?) in the garden area ( ours MUST be fenced or I have no garden ) or in the backyard during the summer.

Sometimes all you have to do is to step back to think outside the goatpen (box) to come up with your own workable solution.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, Pepper certainly acts like a teen, complete with temper tantrums and drama! She wasn't going to let me out of the pen last night. We straightened that out! I have a small pen within their pen, like a dog run for emergencies (that's where the dogs cornered Angel) but I think it's too small for any length of time. We had an old shed that we kept a billy in for awhile, but it's outside the fences and very overgrown. I'm a little nervous about putting someone out there by themselves. We have coyotes who wander through our woods. They have not been a problem so far, but I think our dogs and the electric fence deter them. That shed is further away from the main traffic of our property. Maybe I could chain Pepper there or somewhere else during the day and only put them together at night. Thanks for the 'outside the pen' suggestion. I'll walk around and see what other solutions I might come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

P


mariarose said:


> Thanks for checking in, Pam. Things are pretty awe inspiring, actually. No fever, she's hungry, gone back to mothering her daughter (FF and this did not derail her!!!!)
> 
> She looks rough, I'm not going to kid you about that. Her head and neck have holes, her anus area is swollen like a small balloon, and still moves wobbly from her injuries.
> 
> ...


poor baby. So sad she got attacked. I use tea tree oil or Solumel for everything. We have cougars, wolves and bobcats out here. Our goats are right next to our cabin so we can move fast if we hear their bells go off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers still sent for her.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Idahogoats said:


> P
> 
> poor baby. So sad she got attacked. I use tea tree oil or Solumel for everything. We have cougars, wolves and bobcats out here. Our goats are right next to our cabin so we can move fast if we hear their bells go off.


We have those magnificent predators too. You are in Idaho? I was in Idaho once, in the long, skinny part that snakes its way North. It was gorgeous, looked like a storybook winter wonderland.

I've not heard of Solumel, and will have to look that up. What is your usual way of using tea tree oil? Do you have an excellent source for it?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Prayers still sent for her.


Pam, thank you. She is continuing to do very well. I am so blessed.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh my word. My daughter and I teared up reading this. What GOOD dogs!!!!


I don't know how I missed this message. I'm so sorry. Yes, they were beyond amazing. Thank you for writing.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

mamski said:


> Maybe I could chain Pepper there or somewhere else during the day and only put them together at night


Due to the "attack" of your livestock, I would strongly oppose chaining any goat out. Not only could they get tangled up and cause injury or death, a chained prey animal is fair game to any predator. I get you are in a pickle, but if you can take the one goat elsewhere, can you buy a fence panel and separate the pen temporarily? It's to bad you live across the country, I have a 10 x 6 x 6 chainlink dog run/pen I would gladly let you use.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Chaining or tying outside of a pen is never the best of solutions, and certainly not merely to avoid pink lips. Mamski will think this through and come up with a great answer. Thank you for bringing up that extremely important point, Karen.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In your situation leaving Pepper (who sounds like quite the character) in with her is the best option. It sounds like you've done a great job. I don't think Ive ever separated anyone except for a few days kidding.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

nancy d said:


> In your situation leaving Pepper (who sounds like quite the character) in with her is the best option. It sounds like you've done a great job. I don't think Ive ever separated anyone except for a few days kidding.


I completely agree. This solution does not preclude finding an isolation place for FUTURE issues. Here we have several such areas, and I only have to say, "Put her in ....." and it is easily and quickly done. But that is because it was looked for (and fenced) ahead of time.

I wish Mamski could post a picture of Pepper, WITH her pink lips, of course!


----------

